# Mon CUBE est-il mort?



## mjpolo (5 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Mon CUBE ne s'allume plus!!!! 
Brusquement, depuis hier matin: quand j'appuie sur le bouton digital, celui-ci s'allume mais aucune réaction de la part du CUBE:affraid: 
Alim morte? machine cassée? :casse: pourtant je l'ai éteint normalement il y a qqs jours ...

Une idée?


----------



## Goliath (6 Mai 2009)

...et le ventilo tourne?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai pas d'expérience du cube en particulier, mais je me souviens du PM G4 d'un de mes clients, qui manifestait un symptôme équivalent (lorsqu'on appuyait sur le bouton, celui ci s'allumait brièvement, puis plus rien).

C'était un problème de mauvais contact. Je ne sais pas précisément où, car j'ai sorti les barrettes mémoire et toutes les cartes (AGP et PCI), essuyé les contacts délicatement au chiffon doux et sec (pas trop fort avec le chiffon, because électricité statique), puis tout remonté : le Mac a alors redémarré comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## mjpolo (6 Mai 2009)

Goliath a dit:


> ...et le ventilo tourne?



Heu... c'est un *CUBE*...     (...) 
merci quand même, Goliath



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'expérience du cube en particulier, mais je me souviens du PM G4 d'un de mes clients, qui manifestait un symptôme équivalent (lorsqu'on appuyait sur le bouton, celui ci s'allumait brièvement, puis plus rien).
> 
> C'était un problème de mauvais contact. Je ne sais pas précisément où, car j'ai sorti les barrettes mémoire et toutes les cartes (AGP et PCI), essuyé les contacts délicatement au chiffon doux et sec (pas trop fort avec le chiffon, because électricité statique), puis tout remonté : le Mac a alors redémarré comme si de rien n'était.



J'ai démonté le DD... ouf, il fonctionne  je vais vite le cloner et ferai le nettoyage que tu préconise.
Merci Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Heu... c'est un *CUBE*...     (...)
> merci quand même, Goliath



Machine où les ventilateurs sont placés aux mêmes endroits que dans les iMac G3 "slot loading", faut-il le préciser


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Mai 2009)

Je pense que l'alimentation est HS, tu aurait pas un morte. 

@ Pascal 77 : Quel humour, n'empêche Apple aurait du mettre un ventilateur dans les G3 DV car il chauffe et à force la carte PAV claque (ou la THT) ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je pense que l'alimentation est HS, tu aurait pas un morte.



Juste deux remarques :

- Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir une alim morte pourrait l'aider 

- Mais surtout non ! ça n'est pas l'alimentation, car dans ce cas, la lumière du bouton ou du voyant sur l'écran ne s'allume pas (je l'ai encore récemment expérimenté sur deux iMac G4 d'un de mes clients) !


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Mai 2009)

Tu as parcouru les forum des cubistes ?

http://applecube.forumpro.fr/

Il me semble que les soucis du bouton d'allumage y sont abordés.


----------



## mjpolo (6 Mai 2009)

Merci à vous tous.

@Pascal: merci pour cette précision
Pour l'instant mon cube est démonté et j'essai de cloner le DD: ça a planté à 2 reprise mais je garde l'espoir....

J'irai jeter aussi un oeil sur le site du CUBE.

P.S.: j'y suis allé. On parle d'une pile dans le cube qui serait à remplacer... ; qu'en pense-tu Pascal? Possible?
pourtant en démontant le disque, barrettes, lecteur CD j'ai pas vu de pile...


Edit: bon, j'ai trouvé la pile  mais est-ce bien elle, la fautive?
La pile, ne sert-elle pas juste pour le maintien de l'horloge?


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Mai 2009)

c'est peut être également la carte VRM, teste les barrettes de ram une par une. Un carte vidéo HS peut également empêchée le démarrage (même le Gong)

@ Pascal 77 : J'ai déjà vue sur un G5, voyant d'alimentation allumée mais rien d'autre, après teste de l'alimentation au voltmètre, le +12V était HS, ce qu'i à pour effet de seulement allumé le bouton de démarrage alimenter en +5V.


----------



## Goliath (6 Mai 2009)

...donc le Cube n'a pas de ventilateur?


...ben non, pas de ventilos... autant pour moi...


----------



## mjpolo (6 Mai 2009)

...bon, je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien de cause à effet, mais depuis un an environ j'ai un pb de son sur ce cube: il disparait mais revient de temps en temps; parfois, quand je le laissais allumé, il me réveillait la nuit avec une sorte de très fort grésillement accompagné de sifflement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Merci à vous tous.
> 
> @Pascal: merci pour cette précision
> Pour l'instant mon cube est démonté et j'essai de cloner le DD: ça a planté à 2 reprise mais je garde l'espoir....
> ...



À ma connaissance, le cube ne fait pas partie des Mac ne fonctionnant plus si la pile est morte (trois modèles seulement, de mémoire, le IIfx, le LC475 et ses avatars "Performa", ainsi que le 6100, et son frère "serveur" le 6150).

Ton histoire de grésillement m'évoque trois possibilités :

- Celle que j'évoquais au dessus (dans ce cas, le grésillement sort du ou des hauts parleurs),
- Un bouton interrupteur sur l'alim, endommagé (je ne sais pas s'il y en a un sur le cube, j'avais eu le cas naguère sur un Performa 5300),
- Un condensateur électro-chimique de l'alim en train de flancher, qui se met en court circuit (ce qui là, nous rapprocherait de l'hypothèse de -oldmac-).

Dans ces deux derniers cas, le grésillement vient directement du composant endommagé.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Mai 2009)

Parfois il y avait des grésillements  sans possibilité de les arrêter autrement qu'en éteignant le mac, mais la plupart du temps il n'y avait plus de son tout simplement (pb évoqué dans un autre fil y a qqs mois), sans les grésillements/sifflements horribles....

Les 2 boutons s'allument, sur l'écran et sur le cube - je ne pense pas que les 2 soient HS au même temps....

Quand à la pile, même sur mon performa 6400 la pile ne marche plus depuis des années mais la machine fonctionne, alors honnêtement, je ne pense pas que cela pose un souci sur le cube.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2009)

Je réitère ce que je pense, pour moi c'est sois la carte VRM, l'alimentation, la carte mère. Maintenant il faudrait que tu puisse faire des test, tu connais personne d'autre qui à un cube ?

Voila


----------



## mjpolo (7 Mai 2009)

Malheureusement non ....

C'est quoi la VRM? carte vidéo?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2009)

La VRM est l'alimentation "interne" du cube, elle contrôle le voltage et les tensions d'alimentation, le bruit en question (que tu parlais dans ton post précédent) peut venir de cette carte est le problème en question aussi. Mais tout ceci ne sont que des suppositions, c'est pour ça que je demandais si tu avais un autre cube à dispositions pour tester.


----------



## Invité (8 Mai 2009)

Pour les tests, si tu as un hébergeur qui accueille les pièces jointes de 5/6Mo, envoie moi ton mail en MP.
J'ai un pdf pas mal pour ça.


----------



## mjpolo (9 Mai 2009)

Le CUBE est sauvé!!! 

J'ai sortie et nettoyé les 3 barrettes de mémoire, remonté le dd et il a redémarré.
Par contre toujours pas de son, seulement des petits couinements de temps en temps....

...et les 2 boules branchées au moyen d'un petit empli ne sont pas visibles dans "infos système"


----------



## Invité (9 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Le CUBE est sauvé!!!
> 
> J'ai sortie et nettoyé les 3 barrettes de mémoire, remonté le dd et il a redémarré.
> Par contre toujours pas de son, seulement des petits couinements de temps en temps....
> ...



Faut peut être les vider alors, ces boules

bon :hosto: out !


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Mai 2009)

T'a fait un reset PMU et PRAM ?


----------



## mjpolo (9 Mai 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Faut peut être les vider alors, ces boules
> 
> bon :hosto: out !


:rose::affraid: --> :bebe:...........

"T'a fait un reset PMU et PRAM ?" -->PRAM oui; PMU c'est comment?


----------



## Invité (9 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> PMU c'est comment?



C'est dans le manuel dont tu as hérité il y a peu ! 
Quand tu l'ouvres avec "aperçu"dans la fenêtre "recherche" (en haut à droite), tu tapes "pmu" ou "smu" de mémoire je ne sais plus lequel est le bon.


----------



## mjpolo (9 Mai 2009)

Ok. Il me semble que c'est SMU... PMU c'est le tiercé


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ok. Il me semble que c'est SMU... PMU c'est le tiercé



Nan, c'est juste un doublé dans l'ordre !


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

> Ok. Il me semble que c'est SMU... PMU c'est le tiercé


 Boulet Inside (on se fache pas, c'est juste pour rigoler)


> Nan, c'est juste un doublé dans l'ordre !


:bebe: MDR LOL


*EXPLICATION :* La PMU est la SMU c'est la même chose. La PMU à été utilisée jusqu'au dernier G4, après dans les iMac G5 et Powermac G5, la PMU à été remplacé par la SMU. Le fonctionnement est le même (gestion de l'alimentation ...) c'est juste le nom qui change.

Dans ton cube c'est la PMU


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> *EXPLICATION :* La PMU est la SMU c'est la même chose. La PMU à été utilisée jusqu'au dernier G4, après dans les iMac G5 et Powermac G5, la PMU à été remplacé par la SMU. Le fonctionnement est le même (gestion de l'alimentation ...) c'est juste le nom qui change.
> 
> Dans ton cube c'est la PMU




P.M.U. = Power Managment Unit !


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

et SMU = System Management Unit !


----------

